# bones (again)



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

P.S. I meant raw bones.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Since when are poultry bones not good?? They are GREAT for small breeds. All breeds really.

Our two small breeds eat chicken, wings, necks, small legs, thighs. Turkey is a much bigger bird but I just cut them down to an appropriate size. With small breeds its hard to get a variety but you have more options on cutting meaty bones to a nice size. I would say 4 inches is a good size.

I will try to post some pictures soon


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

Olie said:


> Since when are poultry bones not good?? They are GREAT for small breeds. All breeds really.
> 
> Our two small breeds eat chicken, wings, necks, small legs, thighs. Turkey is a much bigger bird but I just cut them down to an appropriate size. With small breeds its hard to get a variety but you have more options on cutting meaty bones to a nice size. I would say 4 inches is a good size.
> 
> I will try to post some pictures soon


I was also going to suggest chicken wings/legs/thighs/etc. That is what my cats eat (and the larger cat is 11 lbs, the smaller around 8)


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

you canalso do what i do for my store, I get the bulk bones and have my butchor across the street cut them up smaller a sit is hard to get small bones here. my fav's are neck, as they are softer and dogs keep clean teeth.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

ItzaClip said:


> you canalso do what i do for my store, I get the bulk bones and have my butchor across the street cut them up smaller a sit is hard to get small bones here. my fav's are neck, as they are softer and dogs keep clean teeth.


would they do it at Jewel? we're in downtown and there are no meat markets that are conveniently located.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I give mine half a chicken wing each (very easy to cut across the joint), or a lamb or pork rib (also easy to cut) - these are widely available. A rack of ribs cuts up into around 10 pieces, so I freeze some for later. UK raw pork is safe for dogs - check your local conditions. Rabbit is good if you can get it. I can sometimes get duck necks or lamb spines, which are also easy to cut. If I buy lamb shoulder I cut the bones out raw, and the dogs have them. As discussed on the soup bones thread, avoid weight bearing bones, especially for power chewers.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I have big dogs and small. My small dogs get the BEST sloppy seconds though. This morning Suri and Olie got a nice pork shank bone and knawed it down and I then took them up and allowed the poms to tear into it. They love taking from the big dogs and acting like they have the golden ticket!!:aetsch:


----------



## KirinRain (Feb 15, 2011)

I've been giving my miniature poodle chicken wings from *Whole Foods*. I trust their meat more than the regular grocery store. When I was last there, I spoke with the guy in the meat department and he told me he can order me a *case of 20lbs of chicken necks*, so I've placed an order. I have a chest freezer and will divide them up into smaller bags and freeze.


----------

